# 1/2 roughing  endmill



## umahunter (Feb 3, 2017)

Recommendations for  a 1/2 inch  x1/2 shank roughing endmill  for 1018 that won't break the bank 2 vs 4 flute ???


----------



## pineyfolks (Feb 3, 2017)

http://www.shars.com/products/cutti...ne-tooth-m42-8-cobalt-tialn-roughing-end-mill


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 3, 2017)

In a roughing end mill you're not going to find a two flute, maybe 3 flute, mostly 4 flute, in a 1/2" size


----------



## darkzero (Feb 3, 2017)

I've never seen a 2 flute roughing endmill. Do they exist? I've been using these 3 & 4 flute roughers & I'm pretty happy with them. They used to be listed as Niagara but mine do not say Niagara on them & they did not come in Niagra packaging. Maybe someone complained. Anyways price has gone up a bit since I got them but still worth the price & I would definitely buy again.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/172258804229?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131863892524?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## umahunter (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks dark zero those are the exact ones I was looking at just cant seem to post an ebay link on here for some reason ??? How are they longevity  wise ???


----------



## umahunter (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm wondering  what  would  be the difference in  choosing  a 3 vs 4 flute? ? ?


----------



## darkzero (Feb 3, 2017)

Longevity wise, I can't tell you, I've only had them for a couple of months & I don't use them everyday. But they haven't chipped or dulled on my yet. They seem to be pretty nice & their cobalt.

I got the 3 flute to use with aluminum.


----------



## darkzero (Feb 3, 2017)

This is the other one I've been watching & might try it next. Cheaper.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291126677282?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Fabrickator (Feb 3, 2017)

I use a 3 flute 1/2" for roughing aluminum and it works great.  I bought mime from Encl and I think it's a Hertel or mid range / priced. grade.  I was really surprised how nice a finish it leaves, pretty much as good as an std end mill.  I'm able to take .060 passes on my little LMS mill


----------



## EmilioG (Feb 4, 2017)

Just bought a few Niagra cutter cobalt/TiCn coated roughers in 1/2" from Ebay.
I think Niagra cutter is getting away from HSS and cobalt end mills, especially un-coated bright, which is what I mainly use for aluminum.. Ebay has some good deals,..sometimes.
I bought mine for $10 shipped.
There are fine and coarse roughing end mills, I found out.


----------



## petertha (Feb 4, 2017)

I have something similar in both fine & rough. I'm no expert, just a hobbyist, but I think roughing EM's are often overlooked for smaller duty machines like we use. Roughers were probably targeted for big boy production machines. But the way I look at it, its just easier on our smaller ones even if we don't care about time or output. They cut with so much less drama, less vibration, higher removal, less heat.. I have a 1/2" fine rougher & 1/2" spiral finisher in 2 different R8 adapters. My go-to method for many parts is rough to within 0.010", then swap in the finisher (thus preserving DRO settings). The EM diameter tolerances seems to work out very close. So what I'm saying is there is value in have 2 EM's of the same diameter whatever you choose.


----------



## TakeDeadAim (Feb 4, 2017)

The more flutes the lighter the chip load per flute, the better for roughing.  Life of these depends on quality and use.  Better tools with better coatings last longer.  Not pushing tooling to is capacity helps them last.  Both of these need to be balanced by your budget. (tooling budget and time profit budget)


----------



## willthedancer (Feb 4, 2017)

umahunter said:


> I'm wondering  what  would  be the difference in  choosing  a 3 vs 4 flute? ? ?



A 33% increase in feed rate, or a 25% decrease in chip load depending on perspective.


----------



## martik777 (Feb 5, 2017)

I use these: http://www.cgstool.com/products/r240-5000eo-1.html refurbished 1/2" carbide $8

Sometimes they are on ebay for $5-6


----------



## Tozguy (Feb 5, 2017)

umahunter said:


> I'm wondering  what  would  be the difference in  choosing  a 3 vs 4 flute? ? ?



There is also an advantage to 3 flutes in some applications because flutes do not oppose each other. For instance, when cutting a slot and 180 deg. of the end mill is in contact with the work. Means less vibration, better finish I think.


----------



## umahunter (Feb 10, 2017)

I received my 1/2 4 flute roughing  endmill  today this thing is awesome I cut what I needed in four passes .200 per pass cutting  1018   I ordered the one linked up the page I can't seem to post links for some reason? ??


----------



## umahunter (Feb 10, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291126677282?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291126677282?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I logged in under you account & tested. dz


----------



## darkzero (Feb 10, 2017)

umahunter said:


> I can't seem to post links for some reason? ??



I logged in under your account & tried, worked fine. First link above was just cut & paste. Second link was using the url tool in the message editor.

Which method did you try? Can you try another browser?


----------



## umahunter (Feb 10, 2017)

this HTML class. Value is http://www.ebay.com/  that's what I get when I copy link and paste


----------



## umahunter (Feb 10, 2017)

Don't know  why it's probably my phone but that's what I do everywhere else and it works fine


----------



## umahunter (Feb 10, 2017)

The thing I didn't notice  though is this is a fine tooth rougher still happy with it though


----------



## darkzero (Feb 10, 2017)

umahunter said:


> The thing I didn't notice  though is this is a fine tooth rougher still happy with it though



Yup, I read finer teeth last a bit longer & is better for harder alloy steels & stainless. That is what I wanted for the 4 flute. The 3 flute has coarser teeth & is what I wanted for use with aluminum.


----------

